

What happens if I delete my Facebook account? - unicornporn

Has anybody deleted their Facebook user account via https://ssl.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account ?<p>I wonder if ALL data ever added via the signed in account will be deleted.
This includes status comments on friends walls, likes, events, my created groups etc. If not all things are deleted I'd rather keep my account to keep the control of my data.<p>Experiences of leaving Facebook are welcome.
======
kylelibra
If you go through the process of trying to delete your account they do all
this crazy stuff to try to dissuade you. One example - they show you pictures
of your friends with comments like, "friend x will really miss you." The
process tries to get you to just disable it. If you go through with totally
deleting it you have 14 days to change your mind and then it is supposed to be
permanent. Ars had an article a few months back showing how your data
(specifically pictures) could still be found even after deleting your account,
FB claimed they solved that issue, but I'm not sure.

Hopefully this is helpful.

~~~
unicornporn
Thanks for that heads up. More here:
[http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/10/facebook-may-be-
maki...](http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/10/facebook-may-be-making-
strides.ars)

I could delete all the pictures I've uploaded before deleting the account. I
think that will be enough for me. What is harder to trace and delete is all
the comments and likes one spreads around the site. I'm more interested in
what happens to them.

I guess I could create a fake account and spread some comments and likes
around the site and then delete the account and see what happens.

------
kstenerud
Your machine zaps you and pulls you into the machine, where you are forced to
play death match Yahtzee against other profiles.

Click here for the shocking truth: [http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s14e04-you-hav...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s14e04-you-have-0-friends)

